
Moo acquire flavors.me - kmfrk
http://blog.flavors.me/post/31915776219/hello-were-moo-com-and-we-love-to-print
======
CiaranR
When Moo first launched they were a company called Pleasure Cards. They did
real business cards with PEP's (PleasureCard PIN) on them. These linked to an
on-line profile. You could use different PEP's do give different levels of
access to your contact info. E.g. One for email only and one for home address
and phone.

Buy flavours.me sounds very much like Richard is trying to return to his
original idea. Moo only became successful once they dropped the Porn-y name
and all the on-line profile stuff.

------
AznHisoka
I doubt Flavors.me recouped their investment here. it seems they were
stagnating for the past few years. $20/year for a marginal consumer product
doesn't sound like much of a business model.

------
RutZap
It seems they are going to make something interesting with this. Both of the
companies have very good products and very talented teams and when they come
together.. I believe that great things will come to life :D

This makes me regret not taking a job with moo.com when I had the chance :( I
should have been brave and take the challenge, even though it meant relocating
to London..

------
WrkInProgress
Super interesting. Not sure how this fits with Moo current core business or
what their plans for flavors.me is ...

Flavors.me looks like a really well built and designed product but the barrier
for entry in this space is practically nill.

Wonder how well they were converting paid users with their freemium model,
even though it seems shockingly cheap ($20 a year)

~~~
thornofmight
Could have something to do with their competitors (like Minted) becoming more
focused on the community aspect of online stationery.

------
kainio
Maybe it's a direct response to about.me which Moo is having a partnership
(print a business card from an about.me profile), and now Moo want to run
their own online profile service.

------
ojbyrne
I wonder how the mispelling will go over in the UK. I see that flavours.me
redirects to flavors.me, but I can see some complaints about the non Kings
english.

------
Roelven
Woah indeed interesting. Product-wise I can see there is some kind of fit, but
definitely not something I expected.

------
languagehacker
"Just think of us as your mom’s new husband."

Creepy.

------
byjess
Well... I didn't see that coming. Interesting.

~~~
yo-mf
It was in the works given that Goodsie was growing rapidly and Flavors.me was
pretty static. The deal was all about focusing on strategy and offloading
distractions and costs.

------
bluetidepro
Does anyone know what it was sold for?

~~~
kmfrk
I'd probably keep an eye out for changes to the Crunchbase profile:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/flavors-me>.

------
adventureloop
I have tried, but can't seem to find a link explaining what flavour.me is. I
hope moo know what they have bought.

~~~
kmfrk
Remember about.me? These guys basically copied flavors.me.

It's a really, really easy personal website CMS with support for all
conceivable web services. With a huge focus on design. It allows everyone and
their dog to set up a website - with flavors.me hosting it - and it's really
hard to make an ugly webpage.

Companies, brands, celebrities, et a. can also use it to great effect.

Here are some example websites: <http://flavors.me/community>.

Someone compared it to FriendFeed, which I guess is fair, but I'd consider it
more of a homepage than a social feed. It's a good way to find out where that
person hangs out online - or to use as a portfolio/CV.

~~~
chimeracoder
I have to say, this is one great example of how branding/messaging can make a
difference.

GP had to ask the question, whereas for about.me, there's no need - as soon as
I go to the homepage, I see thumbnail links to pages like
<http://about.me/baratunde> \- so I can see pretty clearly and obviously what
the site actually does.

From what it seems, flavors.me seems like it supports more useful features, so
it's sad that the branding doesn't present itself in as compelling a manner.

~~~
kbourgoin
It's even worse than that. The big difference between the two was press
coverage. The GP actually has it backwards. flavors.me was out well before
about.me started, but when about.me launched they generated a massive amount
of buzz, in particular on TC. It effectively left flavors.ms in the dust even
though flavors was always the better product. Better IMO, of course.

edit: GP didn't get it wrong, I just read it backwards. Still, sad to see hype
trump quality.

~~~
chimeracoder
I hate it when this happens. As a startup guy, I appreciate the importance of
design, press presentation, and marketing, but as an engineer, it kills me a
bit inside every time I see a flashy, well-hyped, inferior product win out
over an understated, modest, superior one.

------
brianbreslin
congrats to a once miami-based startup for getting an exit!

~~~
twog
Brian, Im going to drop you an email later this afternoon, I would love to
connect. I grew up in south florida, and Im active around the state.

~~~
brianbreslin
looking forward to it.

